# Replacement headphone speakers?



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking for some replacement speakers with 50mm drivers as I kinda want to build my own headphones. Anyone know of any or am I going to rig up something ungodly?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Never heard of someone building their own, seems like a google search revealed lots of results on designs and such. Let us know what you build as Id be interested to know what you came up with.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Have no actual information to add, though I am sure myself and others here would be interested in hearing about your results.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the pic of the guy holding two speakers to his ears on the Mach 5 forum. "SinCron Stereo".  It'll be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have taken a lot of headphones apart and all the speakers looked the same to me. I would think that you would want to get speakers with the biggest magnets that you can find and still fit in the space you need inside your headphones.
Ω


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> Kinda reminds me of the pic of the guy holding two speakers to his ears on the Mach 5 forum. "SinCron Stereo".  It'll be interesting to see what you come up with.


That logo is for all of Car Audio Classifieds and I find it to be an accurate representation of what most of those people do to their ears.


----------



## Max-Volume (Jan 12, 2009)

SinCron said:


> Looking for some replacement speakers with 50mm drivers as I kinda want to build my own headphones. Anyone know of any or am I going to rig up something ungodly?


Beyerdynamic sells replacement drivers for their headphones quite cheaply online. That way you get top qiuality speakers for your project, which are much better suited for the purpose, than any standard speaker could be.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

years ago a friend of mine made a set of "can's" from 2 tuna cans. While they were a far cry from high fidelity, they actually sounded decent.

Check out PartsExpress, they have a relatively new selection of "mini" speakers. LINK There are even offering a 40mm headphone speaker for less than $2 each...


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

This thread title seriously reminds me of the old AKG K-1000 "ear speakers" which had no headphone jack and required you to run them directly off a fairly powerful amp's rear speaker jacks. Now that AKG has discontinued them, they command a nice premium on ebay. 

As for making your own, I suppose you will have to craft drivers from materials you gather on your own. Have fun winding coils, creating cones, then CNC milling some baskets and and grado style wooden ear cups. The only alternative to this that I can think of would be to go on ebay and buy a few lots of old vintage 70s cans and take them apart, mix & match parts, make your own headband, and other pieces. Once done, post pics online for all to admire.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The Parts Express link looks worth investigating. The price for the drivers is certainly reasonable enough to encourage some experiments.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Max-Volume said:


> Beyerdynamic sells replacement drivers for their headphones quite cheaply online. That way you get top qiuality speakers for your project, which are much better suited for the purpose, than any standard speaker could be.


:T

Sennheiser and AKG also Stock replacement parts. My local repair shop keeps them on hand.


----------

